# Favourite Studio Ghibli movie?



## Jarrad (Jun 19, 2015)

Only just noticed that TBT doesn't have a single thread devoted to Studio Ghibli movies... (and if it does then I'm probably just blind).

My favourite is Kiki's delivery service

I've always had a strange relationship with ghibli movies ever since I was a young kid. I remember one day my mum brought home a rented video of Spirited away and me and my brother watched it several times before we had to return it to blockbuster (rip). It seemed so magical watching it at a young age and then revisiting it in my adulthood. It used to be my utter most favourite movie of all time up until the point I watched Kiki's delivery service. It's a crying shame that Miyazaki has retired (finally) and that the studio is going down a more 3d-animated route. Part of the magic of ghibli films was the pristine 2d-animated graphics.


I was going to post a poll but it wouldn't let me.. thread ruined :x


----------



## tumut (Jun 19, 2015)

Spirited Away. Princess Mononoke is a close second.


----------



## zeoli (Jun 19, 2015)

Spirited Away is my absolute favorite.  When I was 8, the movie came out.  I loved it so much that I'd watch it over and over, literally.  I would watch it and start it up again.  As long as my grandpa wasn't home, my grandma allowed it since she was off doing other things.
My second favorite is tied though between Kiki's Delivery Service and Princess Mononoke.  Kiki's Delivery Service was my first Ghibli movie as a child and I watched it a lot, just not in the same fashion as I did with Spirited Away.  It's hard for me decide because while that one has a special place in my heart, I absolutely love the story of Princess Mononoke.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 19, 2015)

_Spirited Away_, hands down. _My Neighbor Totoro_ comes in second, and _The Wind Rises_ is in third place.


----------



## badcrumbs (Jun 19, 2015)

I've only ever seen My Neighbor Totoro, Kiki's Delivery Service, and Ponyo, so out of those I'd have to say Kiki's Delivery Service. I watched it A LOT as a kid.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 19, 2015)

ive only seen totoro so that one


----------



## shunishu (Jun 19, 2015)

Whisper of the Heart
& Poppy Hill

but i like all of them


----------



## Aradai (Jun 19, 2015)

howls moving castle and kiki's delivery service


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 19, 2015)

mine are "Spirited Away" and "My Neighbor Totoro"


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 19, 2015)

Kiki's Delivery Service


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Jun 19, 2015)

Kiki's all the way.
Just got a canvas wallscroll I need to find a place for.


----------



## WonderK (Jun 19, 2015)

I love all of their master pieces. If I have to pick my favorite, it'd have to be Howl's Moving Castle. I enjoy that film so much I learned many of Joe Hisaishi's songs on the piano.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 19, 2015)

Yukari Yakumo said:


> Kiki's all the way.
> Just got a canvas wallscroll I need to find a place for.



I was going to buy something like this! I was trying to find one of the original designs for the promotional posters & I was going to frame it and put it on my wall. 

This is the one I was trying to find a physical copy of



Spoiler


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 19, 2015)

I've only seen maybe two or three of their films, so out of those, Howl's Moving Castle. Princess Kaguya was a good film, but the bitter ending made it a bittersweet film. I do want to watch Spirited Away, though.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 19, 2015)

I watched When marnie was there and it was surprisingly really good for what could be ghibli's last movie!


----------



## shunishu (Jun 19, 2015)

i watched grave of the fireflies on tv when i was ten or so.. i cried so hard </3


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jun 19, 2015)

I was going to say Spirited Away but I think I like Howls Moving Castle a tiny bit more... My Neighbor Tortoro for nostalgic reasons (first SG movie I saw when I was about four, I remember being in awe of whimsical it looked)


----------



## shunishu (Jun 19, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> I watched When marnie was there and it was surprisingly really good for what could be ghibli's last movie!


I loved marnie too. 
really hope it won't be the last, there's in the very least posibility for sequels etc. hideaki anno was rumoured for nausica? sequels.. since there's so much more in miyazaki-san's mangas.
I'm so glad he got to voice the main character in wind rises. <3

it seems like most of the team are doing sideprojects atm.. we'll see what happens, once they figure out, where to go from here..

- - - Post Merge - - -



WonderK said:


> I love all of their master pieces. If I have to pick my favorite, it'd have to be Howl's Moving Castle. I enjoy that film so much I learned many of Joe Hisaishi's songs on the piano.



nice! yeah, the music is always so beautiful.


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 19, 2015)

A tie between Spirited Away and Kiki's Delivery Service.


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 19, 2015)

i love all of them so much, but my favourite is probably spirited away, because thatsmy favourite movie of all time. then i also love howls, kikis, totoro, and castle in the sky, those are all my favourites


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 19, 2015)

Slye said:


> Spirited Away. Princess Mononoke is a close second.



Same here.


----------



## Yatogami (Jun 19, 2015)

shunishu said:


> i watched grave of the fireflies on tv when i was ten or so.. i cried so hard </3



Omg, same here..
Well, my favorite is Howl's Moving Castle.
Little Calcifer is just too much. ouo


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 19, 2015)

the visuals are so beautiful..


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 19, 2015)

I'd say my favorites are probably I Can Hear the Sea and On Your Mark
but tbh they're all amazing films so it's hard to say


----------



## oreo (Jun 19, 2015)

The last Studio Ghibli movie I watched with my little sister was _When Marnie Was There_. We both cried happily and loved the home designs shown in the film. I would say my number one favourite movie of all would be _Princess Mononoke._ _From Up on Poppy_ is a close second. _The Tale of Princess Kaguya_ would probably be my third's favourite. In general, all movies are endearing and pleasant to watch.


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 19, 2015)

1. Spirited Away
2. Kiki's Delivery Service
3. My Neighber Tortro


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 19, 2015)

Howl's Moving Castle! *u* Was my first Studio Ghibli movie and I've fallen in love with it all <3 The music, the story, just... ahhh, I love everything about it x3 

My Neighbor Totoro and Spirited Away are REALLY close seconds though.


----------



## Taka (Jun 19, 2015)

I haven't seen all of them yet, but Ponyo is my favorite so far because it's just so cute~ <3

Although Spirited Away holds a special place in my heart for nostalgic reasons.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 19, 2015)

I definitely haven't seen all of them, but Kiki's Delivery Service is my favorite.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 19, 2015)

I've only watched two so far, so I don't have a huge selection to choose from. But of the two, Howl's Moving Castle was my favorite.


----------



## Labrontheowl (Jun 19, 2015)

Every Studio Ghibli movie I've ever seen has made me cry, they're all so beautiful. My favorite currently would have to be _Howl's Moving Castle. _


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 19, 2015)

I loved Princess Mononoke so much when I was younger, my best friend and I made homemade Halloween costumes and we went as San. Complete with masks, fur capes, earrings, and spears.


----------



## Kuroh (Jun 19, 2015)

I think the film that I enjoyed the most is Howl's Moving Castle <3

Recently I got Spirited Away on DVD but haven't watched it quite yet~ I have heard a lot of good things about it though so I'm excited to watch it huehue


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 20, 2015)

umeiko said:


> I think the film that I enjoyed the most is Howl's Moving Castle <3
> 
> Recently I got Spirited Away on DVD but haven't watched it quite yet~ I have heard a lot of good things about it though so I'm excited to watch it huehue



its so amazing.. arguably the best ghibli film. you must watch it!


----------



## Soraru (Jun 20, 2015)

why. Ive seen so many. This is like the hardest question...


----------



## Ramza (Jun 20, 2015)

Porco Rosso or Princess Mononoke.


----------



## Marii (Jun 20, 2015)

spirited away is my favorite movie PERIOD, including non ghibli movies lolll


----------



## roseflower (Jun 20, 2015)

My favourite Ghibli movie is Kiki's Delivery Service and My Neighbor Totoro, then Princess Mononoke a bit.


----------



## uwuraraka (Jun 20, 2015)

Spirited Away will forever have my heart


----------



## Geoni (Jun 20, 2015)

It's hard for me to decide between them, Spirited Away and The Wind Rises are Miyazaki's finest films because the art direction is flawless and Grave of the Fireflies is a heartbreaker but essential. And then I have soft spots for Nausicaa because bugs, Mononoke because it was the first ghibli movie I saw, and Kiki's Delivery Service because it's so charming. Hard choice.


----------



## zoetrope (Jun 20, 2015)

It's a four way tie between Princess Mononoke, Spirited Away, Totoro and Only Yesterday. <3


----------



## Trickilicky (Jun 20, 2015)

Hard to choose, but my all-time favourite will probably always be Totoro, followed closely by Kiki. There's something really special about them and they give me good feels.


----------



## Murray (Jun 20, 2015)

1. The Tale of the Princess Kaguya
2. The Wind Rises

3. Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind


----------



## Amyy (Jun 20, 2015)

howls moving castle, and castle in the sky.
spirited away is also one that i really like


----------



## Aeryka (Jun 20, 2015)

Wahh it's really hard to decide, but I guess..
1. Spirited away 2. Howl's moving castle 3. Princess mononoke 4. Kiki's delivery service (first one I've seen when I was really little)

But I absolutely adore the art work/scenes in the wind rises the most (even though they all blow me away)

I've seen so many, but these ones spark my interest the most.


----------



## shunishu (Jun 20, 2015)

if you haven't seen Whisper of the Heart, you should really check it out. lots of people skip those kinds of ghibli movies, but it's really a treasure.


----------



## CrossAnimal (Jun 20, 2015)

Spirited Away and Howls Moving Castle.


----------



## sizzles (Jun 20, 2015)

Kiki's Delivery Service was the first one I watched (Gigi is so cute!) but I also like The Cat Returns~


----------



## wassop (Jun 20, 2015)

howl's moving castle and kiki's delivery service ♥


----------



## Panazel Maria (Jun 20, 2015)

What's Studio Ghi- Oooooh....

Yeah I've heard of Studio Ghibli before, but only because of Spirited Away, but what I do remember of Spirited Away wasn't like any other movie I've ever witnessed. I didn't know much though.


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 20, 2015)

i cant believe i havent even seen princess mononoke. is it as good as spirited away/howls moving castle?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 21, 2015)

Pretty much every Studio Ghibli movie I've seen recently I've given an 8/10 because it's always missing something. I've only seen four Studio Ghibli movies though. Hmm... It's been awhile since I've seen Castle in the Sky, but that one is probably my favorite. My favorite anime movie in general is Patema Inverted. Beautiful story, artwork, and characters.


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 21, 2015)

i grew up with these, and my favorite's kiki's delivery service, it's so nostalgic and cute. plus, i absolutely adore jiji, he's just the cutest. my least favorite was spirited away don't kill me because it scared tf out of me when i was a kid, the monster haunted all of my dreams. i also love howl's moving castle and totoro, totoro's always been a huge family classic, my sisters loved to take pictures with leaves as a hat and i think one of my sisters owns the cat bus pencil case, we also have the little dust bunnies on our windows! has anyone visited the studio ghibli museum? sadly when i visited they didn't have any tickets to walk-ups (you always have to buy them in advance), but the outside was incredible.

edit: sorry for the wall of text, these movies were like vital to my childhood hahah

is princess mononoke good? i've always wanted to watch it


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jun 21, 2015)

My favorite would have to be Howl' s Moving Castle. Princess Mononoke would be next. I still need to watch Nausicaa and Kiki' s Delivery Service, but I haven't had the energy to do so.


----------



## zoetrope (Jun 21, 2015)

To everyone asking about Princess Mononoke:  I think it's one of the studio's best films but it's very different to most of their others.  It's long, talky and violent.  It reminds me a lot of Kurosawa films.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 21, 2015)

Spirited Away. I saw it when I was younger and still really love it. No face is just so cute :3


----------



## Geoni (Jun 21, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> I was going to buy something like this! I was trying to find one of the original designs for the promotional posters & I was going to frame it and put it on my wall.
> 
> This is the one I was trying to find a physical copy of
> 
> ...



I really like this poster by the way, honestly one of my favorite movie posters. I remember Miyazaki himself saying that the different types of bread that overwhelm the background represent the different emotional states of Kiki. And her expression in the poster as well makes me assume she's somebody who is both overwhelmed with her coming of age but also soaking in the experience, and then the vintage wood and the reflection of the woman and the old fashioned car lets you know what she's looking at: it's mundane but beautiful, and that's the reason that this film stands out more than some of his others - he grounds something magical in realism. He did that the most in Totoro, Kiki, and Porco Rosso, which is why I consider that time period the best ten years of his career. He does it in most of his films though, and it really says something great about his character - you can't say that about a lot of movie directors. Looking at the poster makes me really grateful to have shared the world with Miyazaki.


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 21, 2015)

they're all so wonderful & well done but i must admit spirited away will always hold a special place in my heart ;0;


----------



## shunishu (Jun 21, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> It's a crying shame that Miyazaki has retired (finally) and that the studio is going down a more 3d-animated route. Part of the magic of ghibli films was the pristine 2d-animated graphics.



if you're referring to the Ronja Robber's Daughter series, that wasn't a ghibli project. miyazaki's son only directed it and the art style is similar. i think the times when ghibli used 3d was usually in a mix with classic animation and created pretty magical moments that would otherwise not have been possible. as seen in howl's moving castle and others.
so i don't necessarily see it as a bad thing..
classic animation is just utterly expensive and time consuming too, the funds are just missing and the arts dont get easily supported in these times.

what do you mean with finally? i dont think miyazaki has completely retired.. he's still involved just not as much as before. i'm sure he'll be back once he gets bored. as far as i know he'll be and is now working on new short movies for the ghibli museum and is currently finishing a samurai-themed manga. we'll see how things develop from here and how things get restructered. from what i heard miyazaki's son won't take over, but we'll see..


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Jun 21, 2015)

My favourite is The Wind Rises, followed by Howl's Moving Castle. ^^


----------



## inkling (Jun 21, 2015)

Its difficult to say I have a favorite but if I had to choose I would say. Kiki's delivery service just BC I've always had a thing for witches and the themes in that movie really spoke to me on a personal level. Overall though I would say I prefer the films that have more fantastical themes like howls moving castle, spirited away etc


----------



## mob (Jun 21, 2015)

princess mononoke or howls moving castle


----------



## Aestivate (Jun 21, 2015)

I only know My Neighbour Totoro so I'll have to go with that one.


----------



## AkiBear (Jun 21, 2015)

Spirited Away.


----------



## Saylor (Jun 21, 2015)

My favorites so far have been a tie between The Wind Rises and Howl's Moving Castle. I have yet to see Spirited Away or Kiki's Delivery Service but I'd really like to see them next.


----------



## Miharu (Jun 21, 2015)

It's really hard to choose a favorite!! ; v ; But if I really had to choose I'll say Spirited Away!~ <3


----------



## tumut (Jun 21, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> is princess mononoke good? i've always wanted to watch it



it's studio ghibli 

so yes


----------



## samsquared (Jun 21, 2015)

Spirited Away and Porco Rosso are tied because they are very different films that I love in such different ways that I can't compare the two, really. <3


----------



## Astro Cake (Jun 22, 2015)

Whisper of the Heart.


----------



## Angelmarina (Jun 22, 2015)

Spirited away and Howl's moving castle. <3


----------



## Yuni (Jun 23, 2015)

Princess Mononoke and Grave of the Fireflies.


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 23, 2015)

this topic interest me new movies from me too watch


----------



## Improv (Jun 23, 2015)

I want to watch more of them but I've only watched My Neighbor Totoro so I guess it has to be that one.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

Mononoke Hime, Kiki's Delivery Service, and Spirited Away  I loved the plots so much, and also the animation ofc! omg the animation in Spirited Away was just so <3


----------



## Isabella (Jun 23, 2015)

It's between Totoro and Spirited Away. I've watched each like a hundred times as a kid.
I still remember grave of the fireflies, saw it a couple years ago and it broke my heart. I still remember it very well so it's also one of my favorites even though it's sad.


----------



## Esphas (Jun 23, 2015)

i have always held totoro close to my heart


----------



## Youngjae (Jun 23, 2015)

Grave of the Fireflies all the way you guys....
So sad.....
If you haven't watched it and are old enough to watch it (I believe where I live it is 15 plus restricted but it may change from country to country) you really should.


----------



## dottie_minerva (Jun 23, 2015)

spirited away is still my all-time favorite movie.
howl's moving castle and princess mononoke are super awesome too. :3
does anyone have a good link to watch totoro or grave of the fireflies online? i must see them.


----------



## bitterlings (Jun 23, 2015)

Kiki's Delivery Service and Spirited Away.


----------

